# Kubota B7510 FEL



## Mike J (Apr 24, 2018)

Hello
I am trying to find a fel for my B7510 and it has been a pain, being a tractor newbie doesn't help either. Kubota doesn't make a fel for this model anymore and the aftermarket one that I could find cost almost as much as I paid for the tractor itself. I found a fab shop that can fabricate parts to put any same size fel on for me, but I am having problems finding 48 to 54 inch front end loaders used. Any Suggestions ?


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

Try a equipment junkyard 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 5, 2017)

What loader does it take ? LA 272 ?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Mike, welcome to the tractor forum.

The correct loader for your B7510 tractor is a Kubota model LA302. 

I suspect that you will be money ahead to sell your tractor and buy one with a loader already (factory) installed.


----------



## Mike J (Apr 24, 2018)

Redlands Okie said:


> What loader does it take ? LA 272 ?


LA302


----------



## Mike J (Apr 24, 2018)

sixbales said:


> Howdy Mike, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> The correct loader for your B7510 tractor is a Kubota model LA302.
> 
> I suspect that you will be money ahead to sell your tractor and buy one with a loader already (factory) installed.


Wow, that stinks. I appreciate the advice though, guess I should have researched better before I purchased, just didn't realize loader costs as much as I paid for Tractor.


----------



## KubotaTed (Mar 4, 2019)

what is a FEL ?
Ohhh. Front end Loader. Had to read the rest of the thread ...
Ted

( mine came with a LA 272, by the way )


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

Once a person uses a FEL, they hardly ever get rid of it except with the tractor if they sell or trade it. This creates a very small market of used loaders for sale. I think sixbales gave you the best advice. Sell or trade your tractor for one with a factory installed loader. You will be dollars ahead of trying to fab one. 
And, you will wonder how you ever did without it!


----------

